# Shotgun Recommendations



## 7dawg9 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd like to do a little bird hunting after deer season. For a good entry level shotgun, would you go with an 870 pump, a Stoeger SxS or O/U, or Mossberg SxS or O/U. Or, open to other ideas.


----------



## RJFortune (Sep 27, 2010)

Totally depends on your price point.  I personally don't care for a pump shotgun when bird hunting.  I also strongly prefer an o/u vs. a SxS - just a better line for me.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been hunting since 1959 and let me tell you, you can't go wrong with a Remington 870 Wingmaster.  If I could only have one shotg un it would be an 870 Wingmaster.  I have had all kinds and have more than I can use now, but the 870 Wingmaster I got back in 1973 is one of my prized assets.  I have killed more quail, ducks, doves, deer and squirrels with that shotgun than all the rest put together.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 27, 2010)

for versatility I'd go with the 870.


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yildiz SxS!!  Do some research on these guns and you will find they are best bang for your buck.  Beautiful guns, very reliable, and the SxS sells for under $600.  OU is $400.

I had never heard of them before but after I looked around and saw how highly these guns were spoken of I had to check them out and eventually got one myself.  Great gun.

They are imported exclusively by Academy Sports so if you have one near you go by and check one out.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 27, 2010)

I liked my 870 as well and killed a lot of birds with it, but I have to say I would rather have a twenty ga O/U with screw in chokes that anything else I have had, and there have been many!  I would have saved a small fortune if I had discovered my SKB 20 with 28"barrels and screw-ins first!  The versatility cannot be beaten IMO.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 28, 2010)

You listed the 870 Remy pump which I assume you are comfortable with shooting a pump...This is a good/reliable gun if you are acclimated to it....I would preferably choose a o/u or sxs..used over the pump...but thats me

Sam


----------



## chase870 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing beats the 870. For quail I would recomend a 870 in 28 ga.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yildiz O/U 20 gauge for $400 at Academy (ejectors, 5 chocke tubes, decent wood, light, durable, warranty by briley, etc.)  I was shooting that and my winchester semi auto 20 ga last night and after handling the semi, picking up the yildiz was like picking up a feather.   I love that gun.


----------



## Ossahatchee (Sep 30, 2010)

for a starter gun on the dove field or quail hunting, the 870 wingmaster is hard to beat i love mine, but i now shoot a Stoger Condor O/U 12 ga. my son now shoots my wingmaster.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 30, 2010)

look for a browning auto 5 the humpback baby. they are good guns and the newer models not belgian like mid 90s can be had for less than 500 bucks in great condition, u have to open the stock and change a flip over a spring if ur gonna shoot bird shot not magnum or it wont cycle them correctly tho, very easy


----------



## 270 guy (Sep 30, 2010)

Depending on your budget save a little longer and go with a Beretta 391 or 390 semi auto you can find these used for $500.00 on up or get a Beretta O/U they can be had used for around $1000.00 or a little more and on up from there depending on the model. If you will be shooting it a lot spend the extra money you will be glad you did.


----------



## easbell (Oct 1, 2010)

Yildaz o/u or sxs. I've got the 12 and 20. They are light but well built. I've run maybe 2000 shells through each and had to replace the pad on the 12 but that is all. I've talked with Birley about the amount of returns and he said not many given the amount that has been sold. 

I had them pull all the 20s they had in stock and found one that had a good bit of fiddleback. A really nice gun for under $400. I sold it to a customer for $700. I need to go get another one.


----------



## homey (Oct 1, 2010)

10 MILLION 870 Remingtons can't all be wrong.But get a Wingmaster.Much better smoothness than an Express


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 1, 2010)

homey said:


> 10 MILLION 870 Remingtons can't all be wrong.But get a Wingmaster.Much better smoothness than an Express



They are nice but heavier than a yildiz and don't go Bang Bang quite as fast.  Also nice to be able to break open and O/U or SxS to carry around the field


----------



## homey (Oct 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> They are nice but heavier than a yildiz and don't go Bang Bang quite as fast.  Also nice to be able to break open and O/U or SxS to carry around the field



I didn't want to go here but quite simply a Yildiz isn't that great and in a few tears try getting service done. I shoot an O/U as much as anything but would go on and spring for a decent one that will last.Beretta,Browning,or maybe even a Ruger.They all have models that can be bought in the 1500-1600 range.They will last a lifetime where that Yildiz"might".An O/U won't go Bang Bang BANG.


----------



## flybum84 (Oct 5, 2010)

homey said:


> I didn't want to go here but quite simply a Yildiz isn't that great and in a few tears try getting service done. I shoot an O/U as much as anything but would go on and spring for a decent one that will last.Beretta,Browning,or maybe even a Ruger.They all have models that can be bought in the 1500-1600 range.They will last a lifetime where that Yildiz"might".An O/U won't go Bang Bang BANG.



I'll argue this point. I bought a sxs yildiz 20ga and at first I had problems with the right barrel not firring consistanly. I had it sent in to Briley who does all the warrenty work on yildiz and had nothing but great costomer service. not one person I'd talked to had ever had a yildiz come in with any problems not done by the owner. one guy had been dealing with yildiz since academy started selling them and he said it was his first time seeing one with a maufacturing problem. and for $475 you can't beat them if your looking to spend a little more then you would on a 870 or even a mossberg 500. if it came down to a pump I like the mossbergs safety and lightness. I have also served 3 tours in Iraq with them and they've held up to some serious abuse. 870's and 500's are great there are a lot of them out there for a reason but having a yildiz i'd never go back.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 5, 2010)

homey said:


> They will last a lifetime where that Yildiz"might".An O/U won't go Bang Bang BANG.



Do you have any facts/figures/first or second hand experiences to back this up?  I've heard of very few problems with these guns and when I do hear one, you hear about how great Briley is to deal with.


----------



## homey (Oct 5, 2010)

Briley generally is great to deal with.They're not the subject here. Yildiz isn't gonna be a big seller therefore Briley won't have to worry about working on them.I probably shoot 20,000 shells a year and would wear one out in that time frame.I guess if you pay 475 for one then expect 475 in return.Don't expect it to hold up to tens of thousands of rounds.But I guess if you like it then it doesn't matter what I like.JMHO


----------



## Beagle Stace (Oct 5, 2010)

Homey, You may be right in your view about a particular gun holding up to 20K rounds a year but I would take a wild guess that most of us guys that hunt birds would not see that in a lifetime. Ole Nitram is a hardcore hunting machine. I don't think he is interested in racking up piles of shells busting clay. He is busy busting brush while you  bust clay with those fancy guns. This from a Citori carrying hunter. 

The Yildiz are excellent guns for the money and to hunt with. They serve their purpose well. The original poster was seeking a nice entry level gun to Hunt with and the Yildiz def. fits that bill.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 5, 2010)

Beagle Stace said:


> Homey, You may be right in your view about a particular gun holding up to 20K rounds a year but I would take a wild guess that most of us guys that hunt birds would not see that in a lifetime. Ole Nitram is a hardcore hunting machine. I don't think he is interested in racking up piles of shells busting clay. He is busy busting brush while you  bust clay with those fancy guns. This from a Citori carrying hunter.
> 
> The Yildiz are excellent guns for the money and to hunt with. They serve their purpose well. The original poster was seeking a nice entry level gun to Hunt with and the Yildiz def. fits that bill.




I like busting the briars but I've put close to 2,000 shells through it since the beginning of the summer busting clays trying to improve my wing shooting.  No problems thus far.  OP says he wants to get into a little bird hunting and wants an entry level gun.  If he had a $1000, then sure a citori or beretta would be great.  But if he wants to get a good gun for $400, then get a yildiz.  The stoegers I've heard have double firing problems and I've seen one that not so old with a cracked stock.  The mossbergs are just HEAVY.  Those are the direct competitors to the yildiz in that price range.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Oct 5, 2010)

Frenchie, I did not know you were turning into a clay junky with that yildiz. I will give you a call next time we go to shoot some sporting clays at Cherokee Rose. It is alot of fun. 

Totally agree on your points. Yes, I shoot a Citori 16 but it is just what I wanted. Is it the best gun for all? By no means would I say that. Get what fits you, your style and budget is what I advocate.


----------



## 270 guy (Oct 5, 2010)

homey said:


> Briley generally is great to deal with.They're not the subject here. Yildiz isn't gonna be a big seller therefore Briley won't have to worry about working on them.I probably shoot 20,000 shells a year and would wear one out in that time frame.I guess if you pay 475 for one then expect 475 in return.Don't expect it to hold up to tens of thousands of rounds.But I guess if you like it then it doesn't matter what I like.JMHO



Homey knows what he is talking about. Save a little more and get a better gun.


----------



## flybum84 (Oct 5, 2010)

270 guy said:


> Homey knows what he is talking about. Save a little more and get a better gun.



I'd be happy to upgrade as I'm sure most would if you and homey would like to help pay for it. not everyone has the money to blow thats why this post is for an "entry level" gun. but maybe you'd like to help redurham upgrade to prove your point

besides I'd beat everything I own that an 870 or 500 would take more abuse and still keep kicking out the shells long after your $1000 plus gun would. and I'm sure the two yildiz or three 870's or 500's I could buy for the price of one of yours would out last your gun.


----------



## 270 guy (Oct 5, 2010)

flybum84 said:


> I'd be happy to upgrade as I'm sure most would if you and homey would like to help pay for it. not everyone has the money to blow thats why this post is for an "entry level" gun. but maybe you'd like to help redurham upgrade to prove your point
> 
> besides I'd beat everything I own that an 870 or 500 would take more abuse and still keep kicking out the shells long after your $1000 plus gun would. and I'm sure the two yildiz or three 870's or 500's I could buy for the price of one of yours would out last your gun.



This why I said SAVE A LITTLE MORE. and get a better gun. 

I'll take your bet on the 870 lasting through more rounds then one of the O/U's we shoot.

My son has over 10,000 rounds through his O/U  already this year with no issues with his gun so far.  How many have you run through your 870 so far? 

Go to the local clays range where thousands of rounds are fired daily and see how many 870's or 500's are being used compared to better quality O/U's or Beretta semi autos.

 Sure you could buy quiet a few 870's for the price of one of our O/U's it's all in what you want or like.

I personaly don't like to pump a gun so I shoot an O/U or Beretta 391.


----------



## Matzrig (Oct 5, 2010)

Has anyone shot the Weatherby SA 08. I know it is a Turkish gun but I have not heard any bad reviews. It is light and a heck of a price for an auto.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 6, 2010)

For Quail and Chucka I have for 5-years used a Remington/Spartan 20 guage O/U ,never had a problem  and killed a lot of birds with it, and it's light and swings beautifuly, for rabbit season this year i just bought a Stevens/Gold Wing 28 guage, little over 5LBs!!!!!!! Cain't wait to shoot some Bunnys with it!!!


----------



## BuckBoy (Oct 6, 2010)

A couple of points, some have already been made....... he is looking for a bird gun not a clay gun. The post was not about who makes the best gun for sporting clays. 

The 870 is a great all around gun. For the guy that wants just one gun then get an 870 but NOT for a quail gun. The time spent looking for hulls will be a pain, they are heavy and do not point or sholder real well on flushing bird. 

For all those people that are 870 fans... How many of you use it for quail hunting?  Child Please!


----------



## homey (Oct 6, 2010)

I do rant and rave some, but am a big fan of 870's. They won't die.A man that's good with one will shoot just as good as anybody with an auto or o/u.You can't shoot a second time til you acquire your target with any type of gun.If you're happy witha Yildiz or whatever then that's what you should buy.I just have been through alot and it wouldn't suit me.Either way good hunting and continue to enjoy the sport.Maybe we should argue over politics not guns LOL.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 6, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> Yildiz SxS!!  Do some research on these guns and you will find they are best bang for your buck.  Beautiful guns, very reliable, and the SxS sells for under $600.  OU is $400.
> 
> I had never heard of them before but after I looked around and saw how highly these guns were spoken of I had to check them out and eventually got one myself.  Great gun.
> 
> They are imported exclusively by Academy Sports so if you have one near you go by and check one out.



I have a Yildiz O/U.  I've been very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2010)

homey said:


> I do rant and rave some, but am a big fan of 870's. They won't die.A man that's good with one will shoot just as good as anybody with an auto or o/u.You can't shoot a second time til you acquire your target with any type of gun.If you're happy witha Yildiz or whatever then that's what you should buy.I just have been through alot and it wouldn't suit me.Either way good hunting and continue to enjoy the sport.Maybe we should argue over politics not guns LOL.



My first gun was a mossberg 500.  It still comes out every now and then.  I got it because I wanted a gun to shoot deer, turkeys, clays, and small game.  Then I started quail hunting and I wanted a gun that could break open and be light to carry.  $1000 guns were out of my price range.  Just out of curiosity for you clay guys.  Those 10K shells a year guns, how much do they cost and what are they?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2010)

Beagle Stace said:


> Frenchie, I did not know you were turning into a clay junky with that yildiz. I will give you a call next time we go to shoot some sporting clays at Cherokee Rose. It is alot of fun.
> 
> Totally agree on your points. Yes, I shoot a Citori 16 but it is just what I wanted. Is it the best gun for all? By no means would I say that. Get what fits you, your style and budget is what I advocate.



Let me know!


----------



## homey (Oct 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> My first gun was a mossberg 500.  It still comes out every now and then.  I got it because I wanted a gun to shoot deer, turkeys, clays, and small game.  Then I started quail hunting and I wanted a gun that could break open and be light to carry.  $1000 guns were out of my price range.  Just out of curiosity for you clay guys.  Those 10K shells a year guns, how much do they cost and what are they?



Well I'm not a fan of Browning the company but you can't argue with their line of O/U.A new white lightning can be bought around 1700.Same goes for Beretta 686 white onyx.1700 .They both make lightweight versions of these.These two will outlast us.I've seen 140,000 dollar O/U break as well.BTW I have a Beretta 390 with 180,000 thru it and gonna shoot it Sat.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Oct 6, 2010)

Homey, agree with you on guns. Can become a battlefield real quick. We all think we have what is best and this is true as long as we realize best for us not someone else. I shoot A5's and will stack them against any Beretta auto anyday. But they are an aquired taste for sure. I say this because Berettas are great autos but they don't fit me well without modifications and I don't like the safety in front of the trigger. I am a hunter first and prefer recoil and inertia guns better. 

I did just pick up a Franchi I-12 upland version for a light 12 and I love it so far. Definitely not for high volume shooting due to its 6.3 lb. weight but great for walk alot and shoot little wild bird hunts. Shot two rounds of skeet the other night with it and it is the cat's meow but I will have to get some lighter loads for volume shooting. Any recommendations for a low recoil shell?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2010)

Beagle Stace said:


> Homey, agree with you on guns. Can become a battlefield real quick. We all think we have what is best and this is true as long as we realize best for us not someone else. I shoot A5's and will stack them against any Beretta auto anyday. But they are an aquired taste for sure. I say this because Berettas are great autos but they don't fit me well without modifications and I don't like the safety in front of the trigger. I am a hunter first and prefer recoil and inertia guns better.
> 
> I did just pick up a Franchi I-12 upland version for a light 12 and I love it so far. Definitely not for high volume shooting due to its 6.3 lb. weight but great for walk alot and shoot little wild bird hunts. Shot two rounds of skeet the other night with it and it is the cat's meow but I will have to get some lighter loads for volume shooting. Any recommendations for a low recoil shell?



Gona go after those grouse with that light 12?  Better not let your brother out shoot you again this year.


----------



## homey (Oct 6, 2010)

As for light loads to shoot a little skeet or pratice a 1oz load around 1200 fps or 11/8@1150.Not sure what your gun will cycle.WalMart carries a Winchester 1oz@1180.NOT THE SUPER SPEED box.These are in a similar box,a white box with a big red "W".It doesn't get much softer than these.As for the Beretta's not fitting you,I AGREE. I shoot em because mine will shoot any load anytime.


----------



## flybum84 (Oct 6, 2010)

homey said:


> I do rant and rave some, but am a big fan of 870's. They won't die.A man that's good with one will shoot just as good as anybody with an auto or o/u.You can't shoot a second time til you acquire your target with any type of gun.If you're happy witha Yildiz or whatever then that's what you should buy.I just have been through alot and it wouldn't suit me.Either way good hunting and continue to enjoy the sport.Maybe we should argue over politics not guns LOL.



well said sir.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 7, 2010)

Remember, just like everything else, with shotguns you get what you pay for.  I like doubles for bird hunting for a number of reasons, one of which on some private properties they will only let you use them.  They are good for safety reasons too, when they are broke open, you can't accidently discharge them.  I would go with 20 gauge or smaller, for a number of reasons, once again some properties will only let you use that size or smaller.  I would look for a used browning or beretta o/u in either 20 or 28 if it were me.


----------



## kingofcool (Jun 6, 2012)

How does the stoeger condor compare to the Yildiz? 

http://www.basspro.com/Stoeger-20-G...hotgun-28-Inch-barrel/product/10218245/128545


----------



## Setter Jax (Jun 7, 2012)

I shoot the Mossberg O/U and it doesn't seem that heavy to me.  It's built more sturdy then the Stevens, Yiltz, or Stoeger.  12 ga weighs in just a little over 7 lbs, 20 ga is 6 1/2.  I can't tell that much difference in weight over 8 oz.  The Mossberg SR is just built better to me. I didn't like the breach action on the others, lever seemed cheap and the etching and game scenes look better on the M S/R.  It really doesn't matter which gun you choose, find one that fits.  I have expensive guns that I do not shoot well with, because the fit is off.  I am going to have to spend extra money to get them fitted.  For an off the shelf gun all the guns mentioned will do you well if they fit.  If you want an all around gun go with the Remington pump, or if you are on a budget go with the Mossberg 500 pump.  I have one that was a present from my father in the 70's that still shoots well. Never had any issues with it. I Bought a slug barrel with a scope and it's now my Indiana deer gun.  You can pick up a Mossberg 500 pump in a pawn store for around 180.00 bucks.  5 screw in chokes.  

SJ


----------



## Setter Jax (Jun 7, 2012)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Remember, just like everything else, with shotguns you get what you pay for.  I like doubles for bird hunting for a number of reasons, one of which on some private properties they will only let you use them.  They are good for safety reasons too, when they are broke open, you can't accidently discharge them.  I would go with 20 gauge or smaller, for a number of reasons, once again some properties will only let you use that size or smaller.  I would look for a used browning or beretta o/u in either 20 or 28 if it were me.



RB is right, a couple of the hunting preserves in FL that I like are making it mandatory that your gun has to be 20ga or smaller. If you use a pump or an auto they will check to make sure that you have a plug in the shotgun.


----------



## preston (Jun 7, 2012)

*franchi O/U*

i understand that franchi has a new line of O/U that sells for less than a grand that are really nice.    

i bought a old berretta 20ga  auto for $275 the other day.  If i had a $400 budget i would take my time and find good used gun over new junk that just looks cool.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 8, 2012)

If my budget was $500 or less, I'd get the 870 (and that's coming from someone that shoots SXSs almost exclusively). If you have $1000 to spend, you have enough money to get a quality double.... Browning, Beretta, Franchi, Miroku, Winchester 101, etc. All of those guns can be had for around $1K (used of course).

Adam


----------

